# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  giúp mình chút mọi người nhé!!!

## nhocmisu@gmail.com

khồng hiểu vì sao mình dùng đt mà mỗi khi mình tắt máy hay bật nguồn thì có người lại biết đc điều đó. mình dùng sim viettel hay vina họ mà cứ tắt nguồn hay bật thì họ đều biết.mình ko thích điều đó lắm mọi người biết chỉ giùm mình nha.chân thành cảm ơn.

----------


## tapcuoinet

bạn nói rõ hơn là điện thoại của bạn đang xài là hiệu gì. điện thoại đó là bạn mua mới hay là do ai cho. chắc là có ai cài chế độ báo trộm đt rồi. khi tắt, mở máy hoặc thay đổi sim thì nó sẽ thông báo tới 1 số đã cài đặt

----------


## seonovaland

*giúp mình nhé*




> bạn nói rõ hơn là điện thoại của bạn đang xài là hiệu gì. điện thoại đó là bạn mua mới hay là do ai cho. chắc là có ai cài chế độ báo trộm đt rồi. khi tắt, mở máy hoặc thay đổi sim thì nó sẽ thông báo tới 1 số đã cài đặt


bạn ah mình dùng điện thoại sam sung c3053, nhưng là máy của mình mua lại ko phải là đồ mua mới. mà khi mình dùng điện thoại hàng nokia cũng vậy người ta đều biết mình tắt mở máy. mỗi khi mình mở máy là có ngay cuộc gọi đến của người đó. liệu có phần mềm nào pro như vậy ko mọi người. ai biết chỉ giùm mình vói nha.h mình vẫn còn nhận dc cuộc gọi khi tắt hay mở máy mọi người giúp mình với.

----------

